# Rats and Zip Ties



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

How do you keep rats from chewing zipties off that hold their cage together? Four of my guys Ben, Spike, Riley, and Angel keep chewing off the zip ties that hold the levels in place and the zipties that hold the cage itself together. What do I do? Is there anything i can use to deter them from doing this? I have to replace them multiple times a day or i will have a completely disassembled cage and missing rats.... Please help me...


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you have lots of other things in the cage to keep them stimulated? I only use zip ties to hold the levels in place and I have the part where you pull through where they can't see it so it lays flat. Maybe that makes a difference? I have a large cage with a variety of toys and things that I change around frequently. My girls have shown no interest in the ties at all. Not sure if that makes a difference but it might.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

They have plenty of things to keep them stimulated.They have ropes, toys, tunnels, things to shred, and hammocks. I also cut the zipties off so they arent noticeable but they make a point to chew every single one of them off. Im having to buy zipties daily because of this.


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm...in another thread someone mentioned gardening wire. I've never used it, but here is the link.. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?45863-Zip-tie-alternatives . You could try a type of wire, but you have to be careful due to sharp edges...maybe someone else will stop in and comment. My cage is held together by bolts that are inside the corners, so there is nothing for them to chew on. If I come across anything that might help, I'll definitely post it for you.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

That's odd. I've never had a rat chew a zip tie.  I have a Martin's cage, and it came with c-rings (some people call them hog-rings) to hold the sides and levels of the cage together. They aren't the easiest things to use, and I suggest asking for an extra pair of hands if you can, but I think they would be your best bet.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Can bitter apple spray be used on things rats might chew? If so, maybe spray the zip ties with that before putting them on.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

it can be used, but chances are they will like it... weird critters. mine loved stop chew for dogs


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hm, I have never had a rat chew zip ties :/

I once tried bitter apple spray.....they liked it LOL


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

My bRats never chew wooden toys, but they chew the zip ties.
Unfortunately, your options are limited. You can try.. 
a. bitter apple spray, which I hear is not usually effective. I've never bothered with it.
b. using some kind of bendable wire instead of zip ties. They make metal zip ties, or you could order c-rings from Martin's. (I used the the green wire stuff that holds together a roll of hardware cloth)
c. just keep on replacing the zip ties.


----------



## bjeez (1 mo ago)

Maybe the wires used to open/close a bread package since theyre made of pliable wire. I used a few to hold copper mesh on the outside of a cage in addition to tape around the edges but I should've taken my own advice lol because i have zip ties coming for a cage that's also coming with bigger openings!


----------

